#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-27
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<s-fox> Hello BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi s-fox :)
<s-fox> 'lo
<s-fox> How are you ?
<BluesKaj> just fine thanks , and you ?
<s-fox> Good to hear you are fine.  I'm okay too, thanks.
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around
<genii-around> Hi BluesKaj
<s-fox> o/ genii-around
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee for everyone
<dscassel> Morning, all.
<dscassel> genii-around: How the membership meeting go? Sorry I missed it. :(
<genii-around> dscassel: There was not enough ubuntu-irc members for quorum, I did get +1 from the two that attended. The rest will apparently vote by email, so I figure I may see the results in the mailing list
<genii-around> I'm looking forward to my subscription of Linux Weekly News ... ;)
<dscassel> :D
<dscassel> I've had "apply for membership" on my todo list for a while now.
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel , genii 's gonna be another linux bureaucrat :)
<dscassel> Mostly I just want to be able to post blog posts on the planet. :)
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Heh. :)
<BluesKaj> linux bureaucrat ...bit of an oxymoron that :)
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL ....lotsa yard work to do today ...some catchiung up to do
<genii-around> BluesKaj: See you later!
<BluesKaj> yup
 * KombuchaKip is enjoying seeing Avaneya coming along.
<BluesKaj> Avaneya?
<genii-around> Ayatana perhaps?
<genii-around> Ah, no. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454613
<KombuchaKip> BluesKaj: https://www.avaneya.com
<BluesKaj> KombuchaKip, yes thanks ... martians ...no thanks :)
<KombuchaKip> BluesKaj: Suit yourself.
<BluesKaj> yup, was joking of course , but I'm not a gamer anyway, KombuchaKip
<KombuchaKip> BluesKaj: It's ok, me neither.
<BluesKaj> wife plays evony on her pc...it's interesting
<KombuchaKip> BluesKaj: Never heard of it =) Hopefully this game will be interesting too. Got to jet. Back in an hour or two.
<BluesKaj> ok..later
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
 * genii-around makes more coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-29
<steven_> hello
<oats> hello all
<BluesKaj> howdy
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-30
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<genii-around> Bleh. House-mates kids gave everyone a nasty flu. If i didn't have to be at work today I would have just slept and lived off Neo-Citran
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around ...bummer :(
<genii-around> Well, at least no work until Monday so thats good.
<PotatoeHead> hey Canadians!
 * genii-around slides PotatoeHead a Tim Horton's coffee
<PotatoeHead> do you choose American English or British English when (in 99% of the cases lol) there's no Canadian English option?
<PotatoeHead> hey genii-around
<genii-around> UK or British
<PotatoeHead> that's the same >.<
<genii-around> As far as dictionaries, yup
<BluesKaj> PotatoeHead, we still use a lot of british spellings but american spelling is used more and more in our print media because the education system doesn't know the difference , or doesn't care anymore
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I find the Sun especially bad for that
<BluesKaj> yhup
<PotatoeHead> you use truck instead of lorry and gas(osline) instead of petrol and stuff, but you maintain colour instead of color and stuff
<BluesKaj> PotatoeHead, exactly
<PotatoeHead> so when you're browsing a website or w/e, and there's en_US or en_GB, what do you choose?
<BluesKaj> jail instead odf gaol
<PotatoeHead> yh lol
<genii-around> PotatoeHead: Because I'm not crazy about Americans I choose GB when possible
<PotatoeHead> I see
<PotatoeHead> and do you think most Canadians choose GB too?
<BluesKaj> like most of us genii-around
<genii-around> PotatoeHead: I'd like to think they do, but these days they probably are apathetic
<PotatoeHead> meaning they go with US?
<genii-around> Or whatever the default is
<BluesKaj> yeah , they don't care
<PotatoeHead> and is it just limited to online things and stuff or do they even choose en_US when en_CA is available?
<PotatoeHead> school for example
<genii-around> The school system changed, so that less emphasis is placed on spelling and so on, and more on self-actualisation, etc
<PotatoeHead> :O
<BluesKaj> yeah, whatever that's supposed to mean
<PotatoeHead> what does the government think about it?
<PotatoeHead> did they switch to US too?
<genii-around> No
<BluesKaj> is grammaar even taught in schools anymore ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Sadly, not so much
<genii-around> Work, back shortly
<PotatoeHead> no offence, but that seems to be messed up :/
<PotatoeHead> I have my system's spelling and grammar checker set to en_CA, but Gmail for example is only available in en_US or en_GB >.<
<PotatoeHead> so say I'm typing an email in Gmail, it'll mark color, but one of the tips won't say colour :/
<BluesKaj> there's no setting in gmail for Canadian English , altho there's a google.ca search ,..go figure
<PotatoeHead> I know right!
<PotatoeHead> it's messed up
<PotatoeHead> so what should I do? keep a mix of both or switch to US - which would feel betrayalish lol
<BluesKaj> PotatoeHead, stick with british , it's quite flexible
<BluesKaj> even brit spellings and words have changed over the yrs
<PotatoeHead> GB is really awkward though >.<
<BluesKaj> PotatoeHead, well, you asked :)
<PotatoeHead> :D
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-01
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<dscassel> Happy Canada Day!
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel, Happy Canada Day to all :)_
<ZykoticK9> Happy Canada Day everyone :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<genii-around> Morning BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-03
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<s-fox> Hello.
<BluesKaj> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello BluesKaj. How are you?
<BluesKaj> just fine thanks s-fox :) , and you ?
<s-fox> BluesKaj,  Not too bad thank you :)  Having a good weekend?
<BluesKaj> yes , so far so good here
<s-fox> =)
<BluesKaj> and there , s-fox ?
<s-fox> We are experiencing freaky weather patterns.  Bit of a heatwave going on. :/
<s-fox> It is too hot to do anything, lol
<BluesKaj> a bit warm here as well 28C today , so far ...above the avg for georgian bay/north channel area
<s-fox> We are at 22 but sun was at its hottest ~4 hours ago.  Would guesstimate it reached 28
<BluesKaj> s-fox, where are you located?
<s-fox> I am stuck in UK :/  Only really pop in to see if starcraft.man is about. We go way back ;)
<BluesKaj> ok, cool
<BluesKaj> daughter spent the fall and winter in London UK , but her contract ran out ...wasn't renewed due to gov't funding .. but she had a positive experience there
<s-fox> Good to hear the experience was positive.
<ball> Is it the future yet?
<BobJonkman> ball: If you wait a bit, it'll be the future soon.
<dscassel> That reminds me of a song... http://youtu.be/LDiDK_yBCw0
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-27
<khoover> what would be the easiest way to see which directories are the largest on a system, other than dir -SshalR >> log.txt
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: dir? don't you mean du?
<khoover> well, i have both
<DarwinSurvivor> actually, I think dir is the same as ls (shortcut for windows-transisioning users)
<khoover> ah, ls, that's what i was looking for
<DarwinSurvivor> you could try one of the GUI one like baobab
<DarwinSurvivor> baobab makes it VERY easy to tell where your HDD space is being used up
<khoover> suppose that would work, as opposed to find.
<khoover> also, has aptitude been updated to work nice with both x86/x64/
<khoover> s/"/"/?
<DarwinSurvivor> never really used aptitude myself. basically stuck with apt-get/apt-cache/dpkg for cli and synaptic-package-manager/software-center for gui
<khoover> thanks for the baobab, btw, rather nice
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: no problem
<khoover> damn freenet, was taking up half my hard drive
<DarwinSurvivor> lol
<khoover> sorry, 1/4, at about 125GB
<DarwinSurvivor> I haven't used freenet myself, but there should be a way to set a storage limit on it
<khoover> there was, I clearly set it too high
<khoover> also, by installing everything as sudo, have I been doing something wrong?
<khoover> pretty sure not, but...
<bregma> you have to run apt-get with super-user privs, you have no choice
<bregma> well, actually, you could tweak policy kit to give you the right privs, but it's more secure to have to enter the admin password every time
<khoover> yeah
<khoover> figured
<khoover> just this one package, Kile, the app freezes every time I run it as non-sudo
<LinuxMonkey> Hey guys whats up. just wanted to let you know that the Moncton chapter is holding its first ever event on July 7th :) details on monctonlug.ca :)
<genii-around> LinuxMonkey: Woo!
<LinuxMonkey> nothing big but its a start right :)
<crond> anyone know if that new Asus Ubuntu Netbook is 1) available in Canada, and 2) How it handles the Cedar Trail graphics issue? (is it GMA500 v. 2 and pointless to buy?)
<genii-around> crond: http://www.pccanada.com/viewitem.asp?id=40546
<crond> genii-around, thanks.  Why does it say
<crond> No-OS? lol
<crond> LinuxMonkey, "The website has been changed from Joomla to WordPress for various reasons including intergration into facebook and twitter. " -- You make me cry, with your 'social networking' ;)
<LinuxMonkey> crond: yeah but what better way to spread the word. Alot more users use those than visit random websites
<crond> LinuxMonkey, I suppose.  I'm going to sit over here in my tinfoil hat, however.
 * crond doesn't trust facebook or twitter with his datas.
<LinuxMonkey> crond: i dont eighter really. but this is free and available data
<crond> LinuxMonkey, also a good point
<genii-around> crond: "*Product Specifications not compiled by PCCanada and may include errors, omissions and content may not be complete."
<crond> genii-around, ah!
 * crond will order one anyways
<LinuxMonkey> Hahaha backing up windows on a USB drive then I will be resizing the partition on this new pc and install multi flavors of linux :) but mostly Ubuntu :)
<LinuxMonkey> new pc :) btw 16gb ram and 256gb SSD with a 2gb storage drive
<genii-around> crond: I may wait for one of these: http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/new-dell-ubuntu-ultrabooks-a-step-in-the-right-direction-for-linux-support/
<genii-around> LinuxMonkey: Nice
<crond> genii-around, I don't have much faith in Dell to sell that stuff in Canada
<crond> I've only ever been able to get one ubuntu system from dell, it was a mini 12" with Ubuntu, but it had the awful GMA 500 chipset
<crond> I think its holding up a bookshelf now.
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<LinuxMonkey> crond dont rag on dell...my new system is a dell and its tank
<crond> LinuxMonkey, I'm just saying they don't sell much of anything with Ubuntu on dell.ca
<LinuxMonkey> true
<crond> (and the GMA500 was awful, but that isn't really Dell's fault, but Intel's)
<LinuxMonkey> true again
<genii-around> The best laptops I've found for running Linux generally are Clevo (but they are usually not in your average consumer's price range )  IBM/Lenovo and Acers
<crond> I'm pretty happy with my current Asus U31SD
<crond> except for one minor issue (Hibernate works, suspend does not), everything works 100%
<genii-around> Asus I also like but for the hardware you usually pay a bit more than comparable specs from another manufacturer
<genii-around> The last Asus netbook/laptop i used was a 1005HA, I was pretty happy with it
<jlamothe> So... I'm thinking of migrating from Ubuntu One to Dropbox because u1 is proving to be really buggy.  Is Dropbox any better?
<crond> jlamothe, email canonical and ask them to convince you to stay.
<willwh> I second the IBM/Lenovo
<willwh> been using since the t41
<jlamothe> crond: They can convince me to stay by simply making it sync my files properly.  As it is rigt now, it's compeletely useless.
<willwh> they are just built to last :P
<crond> willwh, having worked at IBM, I'm minorly wary of ANYTHING they put out
<jlamothe> It may have to do with the fact that the bulk of what I've got on there is an ecrypt filesystem bu that shouldn't matter.
<willwh> crond: insider knowledge :p
<crond> its either really really good, or complete crap.
<willwh> ah
<crond> you don't get much middle group
<crond> er ground.
<willwh> I've only ever had good experiences
<khoover> hey BobJonkman, where can i find your public key? OpenPGP keeps on bugging me
<BobJonkman> It's in the header of the e-mail...  Hang on...
<BobJonkman> The header is OpenPGP: url=http://pool.sks-keyservers.net:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=bjonkman%40sobac.com&fingerprint=on
<khoover> all I needed was the server, TB does the rest. Thanks
<BobJonkman> Using Enigmail?
<BobJonkman> Whenever I get an unknown key Enigmail has a dialog box to download it and add it to my keyring
<khoover> yeah, just a matter of picking the right server
<khoover> although, oddly enough, it didn't work from sks.
<khoover> oh, nvm, sent the wrong key address
<BobJonkman> I have a list of servers in Enigmail; I think that if it doesn't find a key on the first one it tries another
<BobJonkman> This is my list: keyserver.ubuntu.com, pool.sks-keyservers.net, subkeys.pgp.net, sks.mit.edu, ldap://certserver.pgp.com
<khoover> yep. Now i seem to have problems viewing the key properties
<BobJonkman> Funny thing... I've just recently had three different occasions to start using signed mail again.  I was transferring PWs to a new admin, then suddenly I get notification of a couple of keysigning parties
<BobJonkman> So I turned signed mail on again.
<BobJonkman> Hadn't used it in years, 'cos there wasn't anyone else using it
<BobJonkman> khoover: What error are you getting about key properties?
<khoover> that's the thing; there's no error. Just seems like it fails to perform the action cleanly
<khoover> It'll register a click, as the menu closes per norm, but nothing happens.
<BobJonkman> Had a recent update to Thunderbird or other OS updates?
<BobJonkman> I find that Thunderbird acts funny if it gets an update while I'm using it.  So I apply the "IT Crowd methodology" - try turning it off and on again
<khoover> well, the off/on has happened a couple times since last update. as for OS, pretty sure not, unless I missed something at 11pm yesterday.
<khoover> also, this probably sounds remarkably stupid, but how would I read a key's entry at sks?
<BobJonkman> I just use the Web interface, maybe download a .asc file of my key by clicking on the key ID (d2cce5ea)
<BobJonkman> here's a direct link to a page you can save as .asc and import directly into your keyring: http://pool.sks-keyservers.net:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xB91289B0D2CCE5EA
<khoover> it's all working, just curious as to what the web entry means.
<khoover> for instance, why are there so many keys.
<jlamothe> Soooo... it's lookig like my problem *might* be a failing hard drive.  D:
<jlamothe> Which would make sense since I had another identical drive purchased at the same time fail on me several months ago.
<jlamothe> I may need to step up the buying parts for a new computer plan.
<BobJonkman> khoover: All those additional keys you see on the web entry for my public key are signatures from other people
<BobJonkman> They sign to show they really believe the key they signed belongs to the wetware that calls himself "Bob Jonkman:
<BobJonkman> In some cases we've never met, but he's signed my  key because he's sure that the key he's signing belongs to the e-mail address bjonkman@sobac.com.
<BobJonkman> All he's concerned about is that when he encrypts mail to me, or sees my digital signature, that it's the key of the same person that he corresponded with earlier.  Doesn't care so much what I call myself, just wants to make sure it's the same person.
<BobJonkman> Which is why requiring positive picture ID for a keysigning isn't really necessary.
<BobJonkman> this week alone, both jlamothe and LinuxMonkey have made announcements for keysigning events
<BobJonkman> Encryption is thick in the air, along with pollen and mosquitos and smog
<jlamothe> There's another keysigning party going on?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-28
<khoover> keysigning party? God, don't let me get near booze, I'll sign anyone's then.
<BobJonkman> jlamothe: LinuxMonkey is planning on hosting one with the Moncton LUG.  Helluva commute...
<genii-around> http://imagebin.org/218741
<genii-around> dscassel: I changed my Kubuntu start button for kicks.. http://imagebin.org/218741
<jlamothe> Nicely done.
<genii-around> Reminds me every day to check here and mailing list
<crond> I'm oddly hating unity a lot less of late
<willwh> crond: I like it tbh
<willwh> it did takes me ~6 months to feel like that though
<crond> willwh, well, I set the icon size to minimum in the bar, slapped it on auto-hide, and enabled the top corner window switchy thing from gnome3
<crond> helped immensely
<willwh> :]
<crond> though I need to figure out how to add applets to the unity whitelist
<crond> Vidalia is supposed to have an icon up the the tray and doesn't.
<dscassel> genii-around: Awesome. :D
<dscassel> crond: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-and-enable-more-icons-to-be-in-the-system-tray
<jlamothe> You know, when you've got Ubuntu set as a hilight word, this chanel seems to get highlighted a lot for some reason.
<jlamothe> Can't imagine why.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-29
<crond> So today's ubuntu updates broke wine horribly
<crond> anyone know how I can make the ppa packages override ubuntu's?
<crond> cause those work fine
<BobJonkman> hi crond: If the ppa packages have higher version numbers than the Ubuntu ones, they should be picked
<crond> BobJonkman, sadly as of this morning they don't
<BobJonkman> If you're using Synaptic there's a way of forcing a particular version
<crond> hmkay I'll check
<crond> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31060 looks like someone filed a bug and Scott Ritchie knows
<lubotu1`> bugs.winehq.org bug 31060 in -unknown "Wine 1.5.7 doesn't work at all" [Critical,Resolved: upstream]
<crond> so it ought to get fixed soonish
<BobJonkman> and then there's something ugly called "apt pinning", I think, which permanently selects a particular version
<crond> BobJonkman, yeah thats it. I knew something existed
<crond> thanks!
<BobJonkman> Never use apt pinning, so I can't provide much more help than that
<BobJonkman> ***I've never used apt pinning *** so I can 't provide much more help than that
<BobJonkman> (it wasn't meant to be an instruction)
<crond> all good :) ty
<BobJonkman> yw
<sentitude> hey
<DarwinSurvivor> hey
<crond> BobJonkman, packages are repaired, I dont need to pin.  Yay for fast devs!
<BobJonkman> crond: A good news story! Yay!
<crond> yup :D
<BobJonkman1> Somehow, there's two of me
<wylde> o/
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-30
<crond> Is it normal to have higher CPU temps in Unity than in XFCE?
<DarwinSurvivor> crond: yes, especially if you don't have proper video card support on your machine
<crond> DarwinSurvivor, I do
<crond> I have the same video support in either, bumblebee is working right
<crond> just I am on average 5c hotter in Unity
<crond> and I was curious as to why
<crond> I still havent passed 74c so I'm not worried.  It's just weird (thats playing Wow on my nvidia card via bumblebee.  Under just the Intel I am at 47-50c)
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, if it's only 5c I wouldn't worry about that. Just the additional services unity runs (messaging menu, compiz, etc) will do that
<crond> ahh okay
<crond> yeah its not a MAJOR difference, just enough to be noted and odd
<crond> and its not like I wasn't using compositing in XFCE
<crond> I had awn and whatnot running in that
<crond> I'm not minding Unity though
<crond> I am however skeptical about canonical giving in to Microsoft
<crond> on the UEFI thing
<DarwinSurvivor> gtg, back in an hour
<crond> cya
<james_w> giving in to microsoft?
<crond> james_w, they're using MS key to sign UEFI firmware instead of pressing for that crap not to be used in general on PCs.
<james_w> I work for canonical fwiw
<james_w> no involvement with the uefi stuff though
<james_w> by pressing for it not to be used, you mean not working on systems that have secure boot enabled with only Microsoft's key in the db?
<crond> james_w, I mean if everyone presses for UEFI to not be used in OEMs at all, that'd be better.
<james_w> uefi, or secure boot?
<crond> just seems... shortsighted to depend on MS in any way to be able to boot Linux
<crond> james_w, uh, I guess secure boot yes
<crond> my bad
<james_w> you think that canonical has the sway with OEMs to stop any of them using secure boot at all?
<james_w> when currently that would be asking them not to ship any machines with Windows 8?
<crond> james_w, I think that if large amounts of vendors/users/etc stood against it, that requirement would get removed
<crond> instead of people just going with it
<crond> perhaps I'm assuming too much as far as people caring, however
<james_w> I agree that if all OEMs said that it would get removed by Microsoft from their logo requirements, but I don't see them doing that
<crond> james_w, well, I'm hoping that HP's move in refusing to make win8 ARM tablets will be followed and maybe undermine microsoft (due to them marketing surface tablets against their OEMs products)
<crond> but thats probably wishful thinking
<james_w> yeah, ARM is certainly an area where they can't throw their weight around as much
<james_w> another part of this it that we'd actually like secure boot if implemented right
<james_w> if it improved security while preserving user freedom
<crond> well, how does secure boot affect people who, say, use LFS or something to roll their own Linux? Or do you mean, make end users able to turn it off/self-sign keys?
<james_w> yeah, I'd support allowing users to turn it off or insert their own keys if they want to do that sort of thing
<james_w> the issue is that secure boot has been reduced to a key management problem, and we haven't got good answers for that yet
<crond> hmm yeah.  How long till devices using it start coming out? I saw the qemu supports it in software now apparently.
<james_w> I'm not exactly sure, but within months I expect
<james_w> Windows 8 is scheduled for the fall I think?
<crond> hm.  Well, I'm sticking to BIOS systems until that gets figured.
<crond> yeah I think you're right.
<james_w> both Microsoft's and Canonical's requirements state that you should be able to disable secure boot and add your own keys IIRC
<james_w> so it's mainly a question of how to support the users who won't want to do that
<james_w> but I wouldn't wait until someone has cracked key management :-)
<james_w> it might take 50 years, it may even be impossible
<crond> well hopefully stuff with ship with the ability to disable it, but I'm not holding my breath.  Cept maybe OEMs like System 76, PenguinComputing, or Zareason.
<james_w> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/13713.html
<james_w> so anything certified ubuntu should be fine
<crond> Nice
<crond> I'd rather not pay the extra price of ordering from an ubuntu OEM (Unless Dell decides to sell ubuntu notebooks in Canada again), but I will if I have to
<james_w> I'm hoping they release project sputnik in Canada, it's a nice bit of kit
<crond> Hm so all Ubuntu certified HW has to have Microsoft's key too? That ONLY means that Ubuntu-certified HW can run Windows too, yeah?
<james_w> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/9844.html
<james_w> found it
<james_w> so Windows specifies that users can disable secure boot
<crond> wait signed kernel?
<james_w> I'm not sure what all the consequences of it are, but yeah, you can likely boot Windows too
<crond> I could compilemy own kernel?
<crond> *couldnt
<james_w> not without disabling secure boot
<james_w> but Ubuntu's current plan is to not sign kernels
<crond> hm
<crond> okay... :S
<james_w> yeah, it's not great
<crond> I'm concerned, but I guess we'll see what happens
<james_w> but there's not really a viable way to have secure boot without having signing that prevents users building their own stuff
<crond> and the point of Linux is, in part, to be ABLE to build your own stuff
<james_w> you need a secret not on the user's machine, otherwise any malware could easily bypass secure boot, making it useless
<crond> not to mention FreeBSD/*BSD/etc users
<james_w> yeah, but I'm not sure the point is to keep everything working exactly the same if you build your own stuff
<james_w> I appreciate the desire, but I'm not sure it's feasible, even ignoring the security aspects
<james_w> but we'll have to see if the GPL3 leads to a legal challenge in this area
<james_w> no-one's sure where it draws the line on user modifiability
<james_w> (I'm going to claim that's a word)
<crond> I'm very unlikely to buy any hardware with that until its sorted, and I'm going to recommend to the people that ask me about computer purchases that they don't either.
<james_w> yeah, unfortunately it's likely to be tricky in a year or so
<crond> course, watch this get cracked just like prettymuch everything else due to some sort of implementation flaw/someone messing up with keys/etc
<crond> kind of like AACS, etc.
<crond> and be a really expensive, ultimately useless, pain in the butt
<james_w> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12897.html
<james_w> yeah, I realise I'm just linking to Matthew, but he's like the world's foremost expert on secure boot
<crond> james_w, yeah this is interesting reading.  Thanks :)
<james_w> np
<james_w> he's got a whole series of posts that are worth reading
<james_w> and there are a couple of videos of presentations too
<crond> So, do you happen to know, what's the best way to get an Ubuntu OEM notebook in Canada?
<james_w> I don't know I'm afriad
<crond> okay np
<james_w> my last one was a windows laptop
<james_w> Dell is the best bet unless you are shipping from overseas
<james_w> but they aren't pushing much to Canada currently
<crond> mine was windows too, and I checked, but I havent actually found ANY Dell's I can buy with Ubuntu
<crond> a search pulls up a model or two but if I try and configure them, win7 is the only option
<james_w> hmm, that's odd
<crond> I currently have an Asus U31SD.  Works decently, the only thing that doesn't work is Suspend (though Hibernate works)
<james_w> ok, the internet in this hotel is too crap to do any work, so I'm going to turn in
<james_w> night all
<crond> night!
<jlamothe> I've been running into an intermittent bug.  Sometimes, when I save a gnucash file, my display scrambles on me, and the only thing I can do is reboot.  The only thing that's changed recently is that this file is now stored in an ecryptfs system being synced with Ubuntu One.  To whom should I submit this log: http://www.jlamothe.net/stuff/log_snippet.txt ?
<jlamothe> Crap... it seems I was right earlier when I said it looks like a failing drive.  71 bad sectors.  D:
<DarwinSurvivor> jlamothe: run memtest on the machine. LOTS of people that think they have failling HDD's turn out to have failing RAM that corrupts the HDD.
<jlamothe> DarwinSurvivor: I'll have to do that when I get home.  Thanks for the tip.
<jlamothe> Although, I've already purchased a new HDD from newegg.
<jlamothe> Worst-case scenario is that I now have 1.5TB of storage instead of 500GB.
<jlamothe> Although, I still suspect the drive.  It was originally a RAID1 array, made of two identical drives purchased at the same time.  Drive 2 failed about a year ago.
<jlamothe> Fortunately, I back-up frequently.  You only have to lose all you stuff once to learn *that* lesson.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-01
<jlamothe> Well, it's definitely a failing drive, not bad memory.
<crond> yay!
<crond> Is there a way I can make my screen NOT lock when I'm watching netflix in virtualbox?
<crond> it messes things up (short of disabling the auto-lock entirely, that is)
<crond> nvm I think http://askubuntu.com/questions/129541/how-to-make-ubuntu-not-to-lock-the-screen-while-running-vmware-in-fullscreen will work
<dscassel> crond: Yeah. Caffeine. Handy little thing.
<crond> hmm it works fine for something like xchat (that I don't need it to work for), but not for VirtualBox
<crond> oh.  its damned case sensitive.  lol
<khoover> well, that was a fun trip through vms to get the right packages and deps for wicd
<khoover> VMBox*
<khoover> forgot to install wicd before purging NM
<crond> Ick.
<crond> you couldve just used wpa_supplicant tho
<crond> manually brought it up from terminal
<khoover> really? didn't know it was stand-alone
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-27
<EnglishQQ> hey guys, i have a question regarding English, is this correct? "See and share upcoming events, store your membership card, get navigation instructions, and get ready to party!"
<BobJonkman2> If EnglishQQ comes back, someone tell him that's correct :)
<BobJonkman2> See you all in about four hours for the IRC meeting?
<Seven_Six_Two> how long is the 7pm meeting expected to last?
<BobJonkman> Hi Seven_Six_Two: No more than an hour
<BobJonkman> Since the agenda is sparse, probably less
<Seven_Six_Two> alright. That sounds good. I think the kids will be asleep anyhow
<BobJonkman2> For the keeners, the agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-06-27
<BobJonkman2> Must be young kids.  Mine is usually up 'til four in the morning...
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. 2 and 5
<BobJonkman2> 21
<BobJonkman2> ... and don't ask how I know he's up 'til four in the morning...
<Seven_Six_Two> uh oh. I have to go for a few minutes. I'll be back asap. Oh, I nerd out too, so those are my normal hours.
<BobJonkman2> s'OK.  I'll do an all-call when we get going; your IRC client might alert you...
<BobJonkman2> #startmeeting Ubuntu Canada IRC meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Jun 27 23:00:26 2013 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 27 June 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu Canada IRC meeting | Current topic:
<BobJonkman2> Here we go!  Hey, everybodeee! Seven_Six_Two SergioMeneses rgreening philballew FiReSTaRT bregma egerlach DarwinSurvivor txwikinger2 BobJonkman2 mars genii ryanakca KombuchaKip sipherdee jlamothe Chex azend jaguar cyphermox
<BobJonkman2> #topic Introductions
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 27 June 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu Canada IRC meeting | Current topic: Introductions
<BobJonkman2> Seems like dscassel isn't here today, so I'll be hosting the meeting.
<BobJonkman2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-06-27 is the current agenda...You can find an agenda at
<BobJonkman2> :D
<BobJonkman2> I'm Bob Jonkman from Elmira, Ontario (just north of Waterloo).  I'm one of the contacts for Ubuntu Canada
<Seven_Six_Two> Hi! I'm new to here, but not to linux or Ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> Jean-Paul Sauve
<BobJonkman2> Great to have you, Seven_Six_Two!
<Seven_Six_Two> Thanks. I'm excited to see if I can spark local interest in linux
<BobJonkman2> It's a reasonably nice summer day in EDT, so there may not be much participation today
<Seven_Six_Two> It's seems that way
<Seven_Six_Two> oh, and I'm from London.
<BobJonkman2> So, as people trickle in, feel free to jump in with your introduction at any time
<Seven_Six_Two> kk
<BobJonkman2> Great to see stuff happening in London. Why don't we...
<BobJonkman2> #topic Other Stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 27 June 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu Canada IRC meeting | Current topic: Other Stuff
<BobJonkman2> #subtopic London!
<BobJonkman2> So, Seven_Six_Two, how are things in London?
<Seven_Six_Two> To be honest, I meet users, but I've only ever found the seldom-used mailing list.
<BobJonkman2> I see you've created the London page on the Ubuntu-ca wiki
<BobJonkman2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/London
<Seven_Six_Two> I tried to start a LUG and website a number of years ago, but the person maintaining the mailing list on googlegroups was very negative and not at all welcoming. He said that his users don't need a website.
<BobJonkman2> And I see a nice page at http://lolug.ca/
<Seven_Six_Two> hahaha... "his users"
<Seven_Six_Two> Thanks. It's not even close to being ready, as I'm working on a listserv, and oath login.
<BobJonkman2> I think I'm still subscribed to a Google Groups mailing list for LOLUG
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't think that there's been a post in over 6 months
<Seven_Six_Two> The website that is listed on the googlegroup is for a vox blog. Vox is gone!
<BobJonkman2> Don't worry too much about making the page and the mailing list perfect.  As the Vancouver chapter points out to us, it's the connection with local Ubuntu users that counts
<Seven_Six_Two> That's a good point.
<BobJonkman2> The last message I've got archived from the LOLUG Google list is from September 2009.
<Seven_Six_Two> who does your mailing list Bob?
<BobJonkman2> The Ubuntu Canada mailing list is hosted by Canonical (I think), and the Ubuntu-ca-kw list comes from the Launchpad site.
<Seven_Six_Two> is Ubuntu-ca-kw affiliated with kwlug?
<BobJonkman2> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-waterloo-region
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks@
<BobJonkman2> KWLUG is the umbrella Linux Users Group in Kitchener-Waterloo, and there's a lot of overlap between members
<Seven_Six_Two> great!
<BobJonkman2> But there are a lot of KWLUG members that I never see in Ubuntu-ca-kw, and a few Ubuntu-ca-kw members who don't come to KWLUG meetings
<Seven_Six_Two> Well I hope I can find a good group of people. I'm interested to check out the unlab
<BobJonkman2> I would think the easiest way to get started is to announce an Ubuntu Hour in London, then go sit at a coffee shop for an hour and see who shows up.
<BobJonkman2> Feel free to announce it on the Ubuntu-ca list, and on the Ubuntu-ca-kw list too.
<Seven_Six_Two> Alright. I'll give that a go.
<BobJonkman2> And even on the KWLUG list.  There are some people from London who come to KWLUG meetings
<BobJonkman2> If you want, I can see what's needed to set up a Launchpad page for Ubuntu-ca-london
<Seven_Six_Two> sure, that would be great. I'll take a look as well
<BobJonkman2> #action BobJonkman2  to see what's needed to create an Ubuntu-ca-london page on Launchpad
<meetingology> ACTION: BobJonkman2  to see what's needed to create an Ubuntu-ca-london page on Launchpad
<BobJonkman2> Well, let's move back to...
<BobJonkman2> #topic: Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 27 June 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu Canada IRC meeting | Current topic: : Events
<BobJonkman2> There's not much on the agenda...
<BobJonkman2> #subtopic Ubuntu Hours
<BobJonkman2> Sadly, azend wasn't able to host the Ubuntu Hour in Guelph
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. My name's Kip. I'm from just outside of Vancouver. I'm project lead behind the Avaneya initiative, a cerebral science fiction game for GNU.
<BobJonkman2> (which would be on right now, having the IRC chat IRL
<BobJonkman2> Hi KombuchaKip!
 * KombuchaKip waves at BobJonkman2
 * BobJonkman2 thought everyone might be out for summer recess...
<jmcveity> Hi. I'm James.  I'm from Windsor, ON.
<BobJonkman2> And Hi to jmcveity! Glad to have you!
<BobJonkman2> How's the Ubuntu scene in Windsor?
<jmcveity> Thanks Bob.  Never been in an irc meeting before.  I'm not too sure if there is an ubuntu scene here.
<BobJonkman2> Might be a hidden, underground Ubuntu scene.  Very cloak'n'dagger :)
<jmcveity> I found a website for a unix group but it seems to be defunct.
<BobJonkman2> I see at least one guy from Windsor on the wiki:
<BobJonkman2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Members#line-128
<BobJonkman2> Ah, this looks to be a Windsor LUG:
<BobJonkman2> http://www.wuug.org/
<BobJonkman2> Maybe not Linux, but Unix...
<Seven_Six_Two> check last post dates, bob
<jmcveity> Doesn't seem to be active though.  Loaded with spam.  I emailed the admin -  no response
<BobJonkman2> There seems to be some activity on their forums:
<BobJonkman2> http://www.wuug.org/list.php?13
<Seven_Six_Two> those are spam
<Seven_Six_Two> they want you to download software, and don't mention unix.
<BobJonkman2> Either those are nice, newbie friendly advice posts, or well-disguised spam
<BobJonkman2> :)
<BobJonkman2> Well, nothing for it but to start your own Windsor chapter, jmcveity !
<Seven_Six_Two> no doubt. There should be more than a few titles "Burning doesn't work. Please Help"
<jmcveity> Seven_Six_Two.  Nice to see things happening in London.  I'm a Fanshawe Alum.
<Seven_Six_Two> jmcveity, oh don't be fooled. There's nothing happening here (yet)
<jmcveity> Sounds like a daunting task
<Seven_Six_Two> That's my goal for the summer.
<jmcveity> Very cool.
<Seven_Six_Two> I have to switch to my laptop, so I'll be back with the most (apparently) annoying nick ever.
<BobJonkman2> Easiest way to get folks involved is to announce something like an Ubuntu Hour in Windsor, then go do that.  That's about as much effort as is required for planning and execution...
<BobJonkman2> So, jmcveity, feel free to use the Ubuntu Canada mailing list to announce an Ubuntu Hour. Also the Ubuntu-ca-kw list, and even the KWLUG mailing list.
<BobJonkman2> And feel free to create a page for Windsor on the Canadian Team wiki:
<BobJonkman2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/
<_______________-> Hi all
<BobJonkman2> Hello _______________- !
<jmcveity> Sounds like a good idea.  Thanks.
<jmcveity> I'm a member of the list and I think I'm a member of the launchpad site but not the wiki?
<BobJonkman2> If you're on Launchpad you can use that login for the Ubuntu wiki too
<jmcveity> Okay
<BobJonkman2> I was hoping there would be a couple more people from KW here today.  Charles McColm (chaslinux) normally hosts the Ubuntu Hour Kitchener
<BobJonkman2> But he'll be away on holiday next week, and wants someone else to host.
<BobJonkman2> So that might be me...
<BobJonkman2> Fortunately, hosting is nothing more complicated than showing up first.
<jmcveity> Any suggestions on the best times of day or days of week to host an Ubuntu hour?
<BobJonkman2> And even that's optional.
<_______________-> only that the time stay the same
<BobJonkman2> jmcveity: In KW there is a lot of tech activity that happens at the beginning of the week (Mon, Tue, Wed), but THursday, Friday seem to be pretty sparse for tech activity.
<_______________-> second saturday 4pm
<BobJonkman2> So, either that means you'd get good attendance on Mon, Tue, Wed, because everyone's expecting events then...
<BobJonkman2> Or everyone
<_______________-> I think it depends on the kind of users you'd like to meet.
<BobJonkman2> Or everyone's too busy on Mon, Tue, Wed with existing events, and Thu, Fri might be a better choice.
<BobJonkman2> We've had the Ubuntu Hour Waterloo bounce all over the place over the last few years.
<BobJonkman2> Either the place closed early in the winter months; another place didn't honour our reservations in the summer months, and a third place had food that might have been too exotic for Waterloo Ubuntians...  (Schawarma Poutine, anyone?)
<jmcveity> I think in a smaller city I'd just want to pick a day and time that would be convenient for any type of user.
<BobJonkman2> Several groups in Quebec hold weekly Ubuntu Hours.
<_______________-> jmcveity, no such thing!
<_______________-> but afternoon would likely be better than morning
<BobJonkman2> If you find yourself at a coffee shop, or restaurant, or pub on a regular basis, then just declare that an Ubuntu Hour.
<BobJonkman2> Could be some place down the street you go to for lunch...
<BobJonkman2> In a University town like Waterloo the summer might be sparse for attendance (all the students are gone).
<BobJonkman2> Basically, just try something, and if it works, stick with it.
<jmcveity> Make sense. So if no one else shows up I still have fun.
<BobJonkman2> Exactly.  I've hosted many Ubuntu Hours where I was the only one there.
<BobJonkman2> For a while I was working afternoon shifts one day a week, so I went to a local coffee shop to waste some time in the morning, and called that an Ubuntu Hour.
<BobJonkman2> After a few weeks of making the announcement, people actually started coming!
<jmcveity> Nice. That must have been exciting.
<BobJonkman2> Kinda cool.
<jmcveity> I have to go now.  Thanks for the info and ideas.
<BobJonkman2> Great having you here, jmcveity!
<BobJonkman2> Let us know if you do any Ubuntu related stuff in Windsor!
<jmcveity> Good chatting Bob.  Thanks again.  Will do!
<BobJonkman2> OK, that pretty much exhausts the agenda...
<_______________-> It was good to meet everyone. I (and my other nick, Seven_Six_Two ) will  be continuing in #freenode, #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, and ##psychology
<BobJonkman2> If you get the chance, check out ##coffeeclub, hosted by JuanValdez
<BobJonkman2> I think genii (aka genii-around) may have been responsible for that.
<BobJonkman2> Everyone OK with meeting again on the fourth Thursday of July?
<BobJonkman2> I think that's 25 July.
<BobJonkman2> I'm not sure if 4:00pm PDT is too early for the folks on the West Coast...
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-28
<BobJonkman2> That about wraps it up for tonight, then!
<BobJonkman2> Thanx, everyone!
<_______________-> good night!
<BobJonkman2> Goodnight, _______________-
<BobJonkman2> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 27 June 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Jun 28 00:01:44 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-06-27-23.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-06-27-23.00.html
* BobJonkman2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 25 July 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<azend> BobJonkman2: thank you very much for running the meeting in my absence
<BobJonkman2> Hi azend!
<BobJonkman2> Wasn't sure anyone was going to be here on a warm summer's eve.
<BobJonkman2> Meeting minutes are up on the agenda page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-06-27#Meeting_information
<azend> It looks like you got more traction than usual
<BobJonkman2> It was nice to see a new name, James from Windsor (jmcveity)
<azend> That is nice
<azend> So I guess I owe you one
<azend> Can I make it up this next month?
<BobJonkman2> :) Sure!
<genii> I think I just felt an earth tremor
<jlamothe> genii: Where abouts are you?
<genii> jlamothe: Toronto
<jlamothe> Not that far off.
 * jlamothe is in Waterloo.
<jlamothe> ...but I didn't feel anything.
<genii> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/ doesn't show anything but I think it's updated every hour or so
<genii> Unless maybe it took the Southern Cal one an hour and a half to reach here...
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-29
<BobJonkman4> Seismic waves travel about 8 km/s, and SoCal is 4223km from Toronto, so it would only take about 9 minutes to feel the tremors...
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-24
<genii> Just booked a couple hours at Alio here for Monday June 30, 7pm-9pm for anyone that wants to come join aruna and myself there for free coffee and Ubuntu talk :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/Canada/363/detail/ has the venue details
<genii> I'll post it also to the other things like mailing list and twitter, etc
<aruna> genii: Great stuff mate :)
<BobJonkman> Wow!
<BobJonkman> I think Will may be coming to Toronto then too; maybe he'll let me tag along
<BobJonkman> genii: OK if I put it on the LoCo Portal and the Google Calendar?
<genii> BobJonkman: Sure, the more the merrier!
<BobJonkman> OK, on its way.
<genii> I already sent an email to the list, as well as posted it to Twitter ( I think I have all of 4 followers, probably all in this channel ;)  )
<BobJonkman> On the portal: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2835/detail/
 * genii prepares for the hordes!
<genii> I'll try to make some flyers and stick those up on the local bulletin boards
<BobJonkman> That's probably more effective than all the tweets and posts
<BobJonkman> And the Google calendar: https://www.google.com/calendar/event?eid=X2NwZ2oyY2hpY29vamFiOWk2NHAzMGI5azY4bzY0YmIxNjVpNmFiOWg2NHEzNG9objY1aW04ZHBqNmcgbWxsNThmcm1sbHJsbGZrc2dkMTJ0M2g3Y3NAZw&ctz=America/New_York
<BobJonkman> The HTML-only non-Javascrippled Google calendar is at https://www.google.com/calendar/htmlembed?src=mll58frmllrllfksgd12t3h7cs@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York&wkst=1
<genii> Cool.
<BobJonkman> And y'all know about the !Fediverse group, right? http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/ubuntuca
<BobJonkman> If you're not running your own GNUsocial instance then I'm happy to invite you to http://sn.jonkman.ca/
<genii> This is actually the first I've heard.
<BobJonkman> Just spammed #linuxcaffe and #lp-ca-on on Freenode and irc://irc.oftc.net/#torontocrypto too
<BobJonkman> Hmm.. The competition on Monday 30 June is offering free beer: http://www.meetup.com/HackerNest/events/147828802/
 * genii hears something about "free beer" and investigates
<BobJonkman> aruna: If you have time, can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Toronto/
<aruna> BobJonkman: Done !
 * genii explores the Jonkman Microblogs
<azend|vps_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2836-ubuntu-hour-guelph/
<azend|vps_> >_>
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-25
<BobJonkman1> Hi azend|vps_: Sorry, won't be able to make it to the Ubuntu Hour Guelph.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-26
<BobJonkman1> azend|vps_: Any chance you'll be in my neighbourhood to pick up a small bundle of Trusty Tahr disks?
<azend|vps_> Unlikely but I would be happy to make the trip over
<azend|vps_> :)
<BobJonkman1> Great! When would this be?
<azend|vps_> BobJonkman1: when do you want?
<BobJonkman1> Tomorrow, between 2pm and 5pm, if that works for you.
<azend|vps_> BobJonkman1: can you pm me your address?
<azend|vps_> I've still got some stuff I need to do before I leave but it'll give me  a start
<genii> Anyone alive?
<Diyode-Quassel> Sorry, azend will be running a few minutes late
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-27
<BobJonkman> Hi azend|vps_ How was the Ubuntu Hour?
<genii> BobJonkman: http://kaulbach.torfree.net/~mike/poster2.jpg  is the poster with purple turned down. The original is there as poster1.jpg for comparison
<Diyode-Quassel>   Seth here. The Laser has stopped firing
<BobJonkman> Diyode-Quassel: Depending on whether it was pointed at you, that may be a good thing
<Diyode-Quassel> I was making a second set of Business cards to take to LA with me today. At least I got one set done. It might jsut need a rest. someone else was on the laser before me, so it has been running all morening :)
<azend|vps_> Diyode-Quassel: wrong channel
<Diyode-Quassel> ah, sorry, someone left this one open on the main computer
#ubuntu-ca 2015-06-26
<philwantsfish> hello
<bregma> O/
<Zhyr> \O
#ubuntu-ca 2020-06-23
<jp> hi everybody, salut tous le monde  ... i've got an issue for mounting an iso file as a media on Peppermint OS ... any body can help me ???
<jp> here my command line sudo mount /home/jp/Bureau/command and conquer/red alert/CD1_ALLIES.iso /media/openra        always a bad mount use error
